# LAMT vs LA1



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

You should also look at the Strikeline chip. The problem in LA is two fold.
1. The marsh changes really fast so the older the data set they are using the less accurate the chart will be.
2. The FMT works great in FL because the water is so clean. Our muddy water seems to limit the advantage of the LMT over the SM chip especially for the money.


----------

